# Whoooo Hooo!



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

We got 4 eggs from our girls today! They've been in their new home at our place for three mornings. It is so cool to see those little treasures out in the coop!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats ! Love your coop!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome, congrats


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great job girls!!! Love your coop!


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

One of the girls laid TWO eggs today! They're so awesome.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Generally chickens lay an egg every 23 hours so maybe someone new contributed?!? Anyway you have a really nice coop.


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you! The coop started off as an old playhouse that our kids no longer used. We gave it a complete overhaul and it now houses our six laying hens...a mixed of Barred Rocks, Rhode Island & New Hampshire Reds.


----------

